# Anyone smoke an Alec Bradley White Gold?



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

I wasn't able to find much in the way of reviews on these. I got some on cbid so I'm hoping they are good. 
Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## rolexralph (Jul 10, 2015)

Decent burn, very mild taste though. Some output is great and lasting kitty is grear


----------



## rolexralph (Jul 10, 2015)

I would buy an individual over a box though


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

rolexralph said:


> I would buy an individual over a box though


I ended up winning 2 fivers, for less per stick than a box prices


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

A great cheap dog walker. Always a staple in my humidor.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Interesting. Been wanting to try these so may have to try a fiver. I like mild cigars on occasion as a change and are usually my go to on weekend mornings with coffee. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

There are some good deals to be had on these on cbid. I'll be including them in my budget samplers when I'm able to post in the market section


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

CritterBuddy said:


> Interesting. Been wanting to try these so may have to try a fiver. I like mild cigars on occasion as a change and are usually my go to on weekend mornings with coffee. Thanks for the info.


^ exactly. Smokes these with coffee before the wife wakes up. I'm not much for a mild cigar and to me a mild $1.50 stick tastes good enough compared to a $8.00 stick so that's why I just stick to these. If I only smoke half I'm not too disappointed since the price is so low


----------

